# Pax Nas August 19 2007



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Spot: 15+ all i can catch buffet (Found a secret "SPOT") where non-stop bites. not too big, but enough for bait. 




Rockfish: 2 rock. 21" and 18"(Released, too close to risk it. figured it would shrink with ice in my cooler). Bait: Used Spot cutbait. equip : 8lb line (it was fun, and i thought i had a skate), 2oz sinker, double hook rig. 7ft surf rod. 







Bluefish: 8. size: 6" - 20". gave the biggest one to some people next to me. kept the 17" blue and few average size one. 




Weather: NO BUGS!! water was calm and a nice breeze.


Shot with NIKON D40 at 2007-08-19


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

*oops.. this report is for 18th August*

wrong date


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice report


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice fish & pics.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice fish and report there! I have never fished from the base but fished that river many many times ... love it!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

NIce looking fish!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the report AG. 
Nice job on those fishies. Always love seeing reports with pics. So, I'd better start bringing mine along with me from now on too.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Armyguy,

Nice report there. Congrats on the rock.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Armyguy,

Nice report. :fishing: Was that the river location?


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

i fish only from Bay side with absolutely no snags... the river side has too many snags...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice pics . . . them spot look might juicy


----------



## beagleman (Aug 13, 2007)

*question*

_where do you buy a post fishing permit on pax?
can u night fish . do they give you the regs for fishing am thinkin rocktober trip:fishing: :beer: 
beagle _


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

beagleman said:


> _where do you buy a post fishing permit on pax?
> can u night fish . do they give you the regs for fishing am thinkin rocktober trip:fishing: :beer:
> beagle _


At the PSD on base about 1/2m past McDonalds on your right.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

How much is the pass?


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

$10/per year. $5 for one day or guest pass.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Armyguy said:


> $10/per year. $5 for one day or guest pass.


So we don't need Military badge to enter PAX??
Never been to PAX before but looks like they have nice holes.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

apungke said:


> So we don't need Military badge to enter PAX??
> Never been to PAX before but looks like they have nice holes.


AFAIK, and I've called them, you'll need:
- DoD CAC
- DoD decal on your car


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

apungke said:


> So we don't need Military badge to enter PAX??
> Never been to PAX before but looks like they have nice holes.


No, the general public does not have access to PAX NAS.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification FB and GC...


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

dammit... all that time i was a DOD contractor at Walter Reed with my damn impossible to remove sticker and CAC card... and I never thought it benefited me one bit (since I still couldn't buy anything @ the PX)


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

beagleman said:


> _where do you buy a post fishing permit on pax?
> can u night fish . do they give you the regs for fishing am thinkin rocktober trip:fishing: :beer:
> beagle _



Week ends you can get the fishing license and the staff duty officer (just down from the mcDonalds).
There is 24 hour fishing at most of the places.
They do give you regulations and what is expected while you are on the base. 
I have fished from 7 p.m. to five the next morning at several of the sites there.

JC


----------

